# Pantry closet shelving project



## Northwoodsman (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally got around to putting my table saw I bought about a year ago to good use. The uprights and shelves are 3/4" red oak ply. I made edge banding by ripping 1x4 oak plank into 1/4" thick strips. Instead of using dados for joining the shelves to the uprights, I "cheated" and used 1/2" oak shoe moulding as shelf supports, attaching with glue and 18 ga brads (love my brad nailer!). Finished with 2 coats of Minwax Tung Oil Finish. I was pretty happy with the finished product. Much better than the white wire shelves that were in there before.

So is this "woodworking" or "finish carpentry", I dunno.









Built twin units separately, fit them in closet then joined them with the middle shelves








Close-up of shoe moulding supports and edge banding








See anything good to eat?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good, should keep your mrs happy. What is beef jerky, hear it in movies frequently, never tried or seen it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks good........I'm referring to the beef jerky. Lol. No serious looks nice, you did a good job.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That sure increased the storage capacity. Having fun doing it is the best part, plus the hubby points.









 





 
.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Looks good, should keep your mrs happy. What is beef jerky, hear it in movies frequently, never tried or seen it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Hi Dave, I'd bet you Aussies have something similar, just have a different name for it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerky

Jeff

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Hi Dave, I'd bet you Aussies have something similar, just have a different name for it.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerky
> 
> ...


Yeah I asked my mate Dave, he is a chef, he said we have it here, I've just never seen it in the supermarket. Can't be as popular over here.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Yeah I asked my mate Dave, he is a chef, he said we have it here, I've just never seen it in the supermarket. Can't be as popular over here.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I am not surprised beef jerky is not common in Australia. It was also not common in the UK.

On the flip side, Marmite and Veggimite are hardly known in the US. Normally seen in the British aisle in larger supermarkets.

I have not acquired a taste for any of these items.

I am happy that marmalade is easier to find in the US these days.

I only get wine gums when folks have visited the UK and remember to bring some back for me.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Love my vegemite

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

